# ApoSheep



## Apo (4. Feb 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte einfach mal Lust wieder mal ein kleines Knobbelspielchen zu machen und mich so vom Lernstress abzulenken. Und siehe da innerhalb von 3 Tagen ist ein kleines aber sehr feines Spielchen entstanden. 
Die Grafiken stammen alle aus dem Programmierwettbewerb, den ein Kumpel und ich an der Uni Magdeburg stellen. Falls ihr da gern mitmachen wollt ... ich würde mich freuen ^^
Falls es keinen großen Fehler gibt, ist es die Endversion. Das einzige was ich noch hinzufügen werde, sind neue Levels.

*Spielprinzip:*
Das Schaf "Wolly" möchte gerne wieder zu dem Sammelpunkt seiner Herde zurück. Da es nicht das schlauste Schaf der Welt ist, müsst ihr ihm helfen. Mithilfe von den Richtungsänderungenspfeilen, Gaswolken und Schutzschildern könnt ihr ihm zum Ziel geleiten. Aber Vorsicht vor den Hunden und deren Sichtradius ... die lassen sich nur mithilfe von Gaswolken entfernen ...  Vor Wasser hat "Wolly" aber sehr viel Angst und somit sind alle Tiles die Wasser enthalten, für Wolly nicht betretbar! 

*Steuerung:*
Alles einfach mithilfe von der linken und rechten Maustaste bedienbar.
Der Editor kann schon etwas mehr. Einfach Tile auswählen, dann hinsetzten mithilfe eines Linksklicks und mithilfe des Mausrades könnt ihr es ein bisschen varieren. Klingt erstmal komisch, aber versucht es aus. Es ist ganz einfach! 
Ich finde alles sehr selbsterklärend. Falls dem nicht so ist, klärt mich auf. 

*Wichtig:*
Man kann auch die Tools noch während das Schaf läuft setzen. Da klingt im ersten Moment recht sinnfrei. Aber ab Level 22 kommt etwas Hektik auf, weil nur noch dann so die Levels schaffbar sind. Sei es ein Tool zu setzen, wo vorher ein Hund war oder weil man beim zurückgehen nun nach unten möchte und vorher wollte man nicht nach unten. Klingt alles schwierig aber ist es nicht. Und wer alle Level schafft, ist echt stark!!! 

*Download:*
Klick mich (der Sourcecode ist mit drin)!!!

*Webstart* (leider ohne Editor, nur mit Original Leveln von mir ... (plz help me  ) ):
Klick mich!

*neue Levels* immer mal wieder:
Klick mich!

Screenshot:


----------



## masta // thomas (5. Feb 2007)

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht  Sieht ziemlich gut aus!
Nur komme ich bei Level 3 nicht weiter, kann mit dem Gasdingen nicht umgehen...

EDIT:
Hab es grad nochmal angemacht - das Schaf muss also drüber laufen  alles klar. Echt schick.


----------



## Chris_1980 (5. Feb 2007)

Hy,

witziges Spiel, echt klasse. :toll: 

Aber mir ist ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen. ich hab in Level drei die Gaswolke verkehrt gesetzt und hab dann das Schaf gegen den Zaun laufen lassen, damit ich neu versuchen konnte, aber die Gaswolkekarte blieb an ihrer position und ich konnte sie somit nich neu setzen. ???:L 

dann würde ich es top finden wenn du ne möglichkeit einbauen würdest in Vollbild zu schalten (und die Auflösung auf 640*480 runter), denn so ist es bei meiner Bildschirmauflösung echt übelst klein, da bricht man sich fast n Auge.

MFG, Chris


----------



## Apo (5. Feb 2007)

Mhh mit Rechtsklick kannst du sie doch wieder ins Hud bekommen.
Also wenn du mal was falsch gesetzt hast, einfach Rechtsklick auf das Tile.
Dann habe ich gerade noch 1 Fehler beim Schießen festgestellt und somit die neue Version mit 2 extraLevels (die recht hart sind glaube ich) hochgestellt.

Das mit dem Vollbild könnte ich probieren. Hatte ich mal versucht, aber irgendwie bei Linux Probleme bekommen. Wenn ich das in den Griff bekomme, werde ich es mal hinzufügen. Ich habe @ home nur eine Auflösung von 1024 x 768, da ist es noch groß genug. 

Was ich noch nicht erwähnt habe ... ab Level 10 kommen auch blaue Tiles hinzu, die nach einmal drüberlaufen nicht verschwinden und somit mehrmals besucht werden können.

€dit: habe mal eine neue Version hochgeladen, wo der komplette Code bis auf den Editor kommentiert ist


----------



## Chris_1980 (5. Feb 2007)

stimmt, hätte wohl mal die Rechte Maus versuchen sollen. :roll: 

Wow, sorgfälltig dokumentierter Quellcode. Denn werdsch mir mal zu gemüte führen. Danke dafür.


----------



## Apo (7. Feb 2007)

Ich habe nun nochmal den Fullscreensupport eingefügt ... und nun kann man per Button selber wählen, ob man lieber im Windowmodus oder im Fullscreenmodus spielen möchte.
Das dürfte somit auch für Leute mit RIESIGEN Auflösungen das Spiel interessant machen. 

Man kann auch die Tools, während das Schaf läuft, setzen, wenn man das möchte. Dadurch wird das Spiel dann hektischer  es geht aber nach wie vor auch gerne davor 

Möge das beste Schaf gewinnen


----------



## Chris_1980 (7. Feb 2007)

Ah Fullscreen... ich kann was sehen.  
Aber sag mal, wie soll denn Level 8 Funktionieren? kann man machen das des Schräg schießt oder das das Schaf in ne andere richtung startet? ???:L


----------



## Apo (7. Feb 2007)

das ist doch ganz einfach 
wenn man diagonal unterwegs ist, dann schiesst man auch diagonal 
aber probier ruhig alles aus 
und wie gesagt in level 10, dann kommen auch blaue tools
die bleiben ewig da 
das heisst die können mehrfach benutzt werden 
ich finde nur die levels ab 19 recht schwierig 


Lösung zu 8: gleich diagonal drüber und dann schiessen beim nächsten Feld. Das wars schon. Alles ist getestet worden von mir. Alle Levels fkt wunderbar!


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Feb 2007)

Das schießt automatisch schräg... sollte irgendwie gekennzeichnet sein? Oder schießt das Teil generell schräg, wenns grade nix trifft?

Edit: Ach so  ... na gut *weiterspiel*


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Feb 2007)

Soo... ich hab Level 21 geschafft - aber ich hab das Gefühl, du hast dir das anders vorgestellt, als meine Lösung, zumindest verbau ich nur 10 der 22 Teile 
Spoiler
Und wieso sind da eigentlich 3 Ziele - von denen man 2 imho eigentlich sowieso auf keinen Fall erreichen kann?


----------



## Apo (8. Feb 2007)

:shock: 

ja so war das nicht gedacht
Aber richtig großes Kompliment für die Lösung  :applaus:  :toll: 
ich habe nun deine Version als Level 21 gemacht und als Level 22, das alte Level 21 bloss ohne das Ziel, was du erreicht hast 
weil das nicht das Ziel ist, was ich dachte was nur erreichbar ist und planmäßig erreicht werden sollte 

gestern Abend beim Spielen hat meine Freundin auch noch herausgefunden, was tolles durch die "ingame" Action geht. Aber probiert es selber aus was ich meine ... Level 23 ist ganz einfach.  aber nur während des Spieles schaffbar.
Werde heute Nachmittag deswegen mal noch bis Level 30 was neues hinzaubern. Werde die Levels dann sowohl mit dem kompletten Spiel, als auch als extra Zip hinzugeben.

Außerdem kann man nun die Tiere auswählen, um zu sehen, wie weit der Sichtradius der Hunde ist, weil ab Level 20 war das nicht immer ersichtlich, weil es viele Überschneidungen gab. Einfach ein Linksklick auf einen Hund und man sieht wie weit er schaut.

Außerdem ist das Schaf nun nach dem Levelstart ausgewählt, damit man es besser findet.

Jetzt sollte aber wirklich mal Schluß mit den ewigen Verbesserungen sein.


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2007)

Webstart wäre schön...


----------



## m@nu (8. Feb 2007)

gefällt mir das spiel 
gut umgesetzt und coole idee.


----------



## Apo (8. Feb 2007)

so mein allererster Versuch eines Webstartes ...
bewundert ihn HIER

Weil ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe, wie ich das mit dem Laden und Speichern webstartmäßig machen soll, habe ich es  bei der Webstart Version anders gemacht. Dort gibt es nur die OriginalLevel, keinen Editor und man kann mithilfe von next und previous Button zwischen den Levels hin und herschalten. Ein Vorteil ist, da die Levels extra liegen und zwar hier, kann ich einfach neue Levels hinzufügen ohne eine neue Version online zu stellen. Also falls jemand Lust auf die Webstart Version hat, ich würde mich über Tester sehr freuen. Ach so falls ich neue Levels erschaffe ... stelle ich sie hier hinein. Also für alle, die wie ich, die gezippte Version bevorzugen ... dort gibt es in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Levels.


----------



## Lim_Dul (8. Feb 2007)

Der Fullscreen Support geht unter Linux nicht, das Programm geht zwar in den Vollbild, aber die Auflösung bleibt gleich und das Spielfeld bleibt gleich groß.

System: Linux


----------



## Apo (8. Feb 2007)

Mhh unter Mac und Windows müsste es aber auf jeden Fall funktionieren. Linux konnte ich leider nicht testen ... weil ich es nicht habe. Falls jemand weiß, woran es liegt (der Code ist ja mit in der Zipversion), ich würde mich über Vorschläge zur Behbung dieses Problems sehr freuen.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Feb 2007)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Fullscreen hier unter Windows (Vista) anfangs auch etwas seltsam ist: Anfangs ist das ganze Bild um ca. 10px nach unten verschoben 0o
Wenn man egal was macht, verschiebt sich dann die rechte Bildschirmseite (das Menü) auf Normalhöhe, wenn man zum Beispiel etwas auswählt, dass das Gitternetz anzeigt, wird der Rest auch normal. (und bleibt dann normal)...

Dazu kann ich aber auch nur ???:L sagen


----------



## Apo (9. Feb 2007)

ich bin recht ratlos
das mit Linux habe ich gerade gelesen ist fast normal leider. Da hat Java es noch nicht ganz geschafft Fullscreen und Linux unter einen Hut zu bringen. Ich hatte es nur mit WinXP, Win2000 und Mac versucht und da lief es. Der WindowsVista Fehler ... ist nicht schön ... weiss aber nicht wieso und deshalb lasse ich es einfach so. Das Spiel sollte nur ein kleines Spielchen für zwischendurch sein. Wie gesagt hier können alle, die die alte Version haben, die Levels herunterladen, die ich neu gemacht habe. Ab Level 20 habe ich ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen. 

€dit: Ich habe gerade versucht beim Webstart in den Fullscreenmodus zu schalten ... und siehe da es ist das gleiche Problem wie es in Linux auftritt und ich weiß nicht warum ... weil ich habe von der Applikation zum Webstart dahingehend nichts verändert .... weiß einer woran das liegen kann???


----------

